

Hackers are exploiting Magento flaw to steal payment card info - Errorcod3
http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=18565

======
jaegerpicker
Wow talk about a useless clickbait article. No details and no proof.

------
dozzie
This happens when banking industry develops protocols. Credit card payment is
an idea that has a brain-dead execution.

